# Should I be concerned if men are trying to feed me?



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

chew the food slowly and then deliver it slowly onto your plate in a neat little heap in front of him.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Risen from Ashes said:


> I live in a hostel with about 40 men and 10 women. This is interesting.
> 
> Sometimes, I am offered food, and I don't know how to react. I tried to say ''no'' tonight but wasn't able to. He was very persuasive. I ended up saying ''is this going to cost me anything'' and he said ''no.'' Later on though, the conversation felt creepy, like he was telling me where his bedroom was and that it got lots of sunlight.
> 
> ...


Accepting a man's (or a woman's) food doesn't grant him any rights on your body, he isn't entitled to anything concerning you. So even if they expect it, it is *always* your right to just leave at any moment you wish.

This guy you are talking about sounds really suspicious, just based on the fact that he didn't take "no" for an answer several times, and kept persisting until you (allegedly) promised something. If you think he is creepy and he makes you feel uncomfortable, then don't go anywhere with him. You aren't going to eat with him just to be polite. If you want to refuse his offer, then just keep saying a firm "*No*" and walk away if he gets too insistant.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

The answer is clear. Stop living in a hostel. Get a place with a few Christian females that you have known for years or move back in with your parents. Take self defense classes where you can practice on someone wearing pads. See a female therapist in becoming more assertive.


----------

